
Fuzzing TCP Options - luu
http://www.somerandomidiot.com/blog/2014/07/09/how-to-set-the-evil-bit/
======
jcr
The "Making Software Dumber" talk by Travis Ormandy (Google) should be
interesting for anyone doing fuzzing research, or just curious about fuzzing
in general. It covers some of his research work and design decisions on the
"Flayer" fuzzer.

[1] Slides:
[http://taviso.decsystem.org/making_software_dumber.pdf](http://taviso.decsystem.org/making_software_dumber.pdf)

[2] Videos: [https://archive.org/details/hitb-2009-maylaysia-
dumber](https://archive.org/details/hitb-2009-maylaysia-dumber)

[3] Research:
[http://taviso.decsystem.org/research.html](http://taviso.decsystem.org/research.html)

------
chrisbolt
Site seems to be down. Archive:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20141108025419/http://www.someran...](http://web.archive.org/web/20141108025419/http://www.somerandomidiot.com/blog/2014/07/09/how-
to-set-the-evil-bit/)

------
jlgaddis
This same issue (a malformed TCP option) bit Juniper in the ass a few years
ago.

